# Ca Bay Area Herf 9/8/07



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Is anyone interested in a Nor Cal Herf? I live in San Jose and have tons of room in my backyard to host a herf! :tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*

Anyone?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*

Hey buddy,

Thanks for posting this. I am down but let me know early. My schedule fills up pretty quick. Between family, friends, & Raider games... tough to carve out time. If you are willing to host, much appreciated. Once the ball gets rolling; we can hash out details.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*



doctorcue said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I am down but let me know early. My schedule fills up pretty quick. Between family, friends, & Raider games... tough to carve out time. If you are willing to host, much appreciated. Once the ball gets rolling; we can hash out details.


Do you know any fellow BOTLs who would attend? I know Smokey Bob will. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*

Does anyone object to Sept 8th?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*

I'll have to check on the date, but I might be up for it. :tu


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*

Thats my Mom's birthday. If I can work around that then I'd be down.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*

Sorry man, can't make the 8th. I'm signed up to volunteer at a local festival for charity.

Please schedule what ever best works for you. Hopefully I can make it.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*

Well, I'm going to see what my g/f thinks about the 8th and let you guys know tonight.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Nor Cal Herf Green Light!*

*Alright, fellas!*

*My first HERF is scheduled for 8 Sept 2007 at 1400. Please RSVP to me NLT 5 Sept via PM. I live in San Jose in the Cambrian Park area. I will return your PM with my address and any additional info I might have.*

*I'm not sure on what we will eat yet, but it will be BBQ'd and delicious, so don't worry. :dr*

*I hope to see some fellow BOTLs there. :tu:tu*


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*

Wouldlove to come to the herf but we just spent the last 2 weekends in SF and not scheduled to come down there again until Sept 30(49er Seahawks game) Anyone want a tailgate herf???


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*



CigarGal said:


> Wouldlove to come to the herf but we just spent the last 2 weekends in SF and not scheduled to come down there again until Sept 30(49er Seahawks game) Anyone want a tailgate herf???


Boooo!

Schedules are meant to be adjusted! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*

*Bump*


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*



Darrell said:


> Boooo!
> 
> Schedules are meant to be adjusted! :tu


It is a six hour drive to SF and our lives include other things....During Football season we will be down there 3 different weekends-maybe something will work out.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Nor Cal Herf*



CigarGal said:


> It is a six hour drive to SF and our lives include other things....During Football season we will be down there 3 different weekends-maybe something will work out.


OUCH, 6 hours?

I don't blame you for not coming. I thought you lived closer! :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump, bump, bump.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

So, is anyone coming?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I'm still checking my schedule, as of right now that weekend does not look so good. 

Great idea though, we definitely need to get a NorCal herf going!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Alright. The next step will be to find a weekend that works for everyone. I'll host. :tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I am going to assume nobody can make this. I will be glad to host when everyone can find a date that works, just let me know. :tu


----------

